# Mehrsprachigkeit in GUI implementieren



## SBS (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe gehört, es gibt eine bequeme Möglichkeit eine MEhrsprachigkeit in eine GUI zu implementieren...
internationalization ... standardization...irgendwas (?)

Ich möchte dass per Buttonklick meine Button und einige Listenelemente nicht mehr auf englisch betitelt sind, sondern auf deutsch - diese vorgebenen Strings sollen aus einer Konfigurationsdatei geholt werden.

Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen? Wo finde ich das, was in Java dafür geeignet ist?

Besten Dank.


----------



## Marco13 (8. Mai 2007)

Eine Websuche nach "Java internationlization" liefert recht schnell das hier
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/i18n/index.html

Die Anforderung, die Sprache per Button-Klick umstellen zu können, ist aber relativ schwer zu realisieren (zumindest im Vergleich zum "Standard", dass man gleich mit der geüwnschten Sprache startet)


----------



## SBS (8. Mai 2007)

Hm ok danke, ich wusste nicht ob die Begriffe korrekt waren, und daher nicht genau wonach ich suchen sollte. Angeblich gibt es in Java ein Klasse/Interface für sowas... falls jemand schonmal sowas gemacht hat, dann bitte Infos darüber! dankesehr.

Aber der Link sieht schonmal gut aus! Danke erstmal dafür.

Wie gesagt, falls jemand das schonmal eingesetzt hat, wäre ich dankbar für ein angewendetes Beispiel.


----------



## Marco13 (8. Mai 2007)

Ein kleines Beispiel gibt's da beim Schnelleinstieg ("A Quick Example") :
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/i18n/intro/after.html
Falls es NOCH konkreter sein sollte, müßtest du beschreiben, wie das aussehen sollte...


----------

